# Triplets!



## Kathryn100 (Feb 13, 2021)

This is Hoshi's second freshening. She was actually given to me, papered even, because they couldn't get her bred. She'








s had triplets for me twice now! They are such cute colors and so sweet. I tried to supplement with a bottle today, but they weren't interested. She's engorged on one side so I milked her out a bit to make latching easier.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! What little sweeties!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thats crazy, she wouldnt get prego at her previous place. are you doing anything different?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! They’re adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Kathryn100 (Feb 13, 2021)

daisymay said:


> thats crazy, she wouldnt get prego at her previous place. are you doing anything different?


Not that I know of! She was herd boss at the other farm and not here, so maybe that factors in?


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on the cute babies


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! Beautiful kids!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet littles! Congratulations


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Cuties! Congrats 😊 glad you were able to get her bred!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww they are cute! Congrats on Triplets! Are they doelings, or bucklings?


----------



## Kathryn100 (Feb 13, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Aww they are cute! Congrats on Triplets! Are they doelings, or bucklings?
> [/QUdemon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Adorable


----------

